# PORTLAND,INDIANA. Two weeks  away!!!



## catfish (Jul 14, 2020)

So - if this meet does happen, who is going to be there? I'm thinking about going. About the same travel time as Memory Lane. And I realy need a swap meet fix. 

Who's been there? Are there showers? I know they have water and power hook ups.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2020)

Indiana want's me, Lord I can't go back there....


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Indiana want's me, Lord I can't go back there....




Just wear the mask you have in your avatar. No one will know it's you.


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Indiana want's me, Lord I can't go back there....



Dont we have enough citizens who escaped Illinois. ?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 16, 2020)

catfish said:


> who is going to be there?




I am planning on going for two or three days.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm in !!!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 16, 2020)

Im going,,,,,,looking for BMX this year and newer  used bikes


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jul 17, 2020)

For sure, I'm in.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m heading through Detroit Tuesday and then will be in Portland later that day if anybody needs anything transported let me know.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 27, 2020)

I am leaving for Portland, In in the morning Tuesday.  I will be giving out free CABE T-shirts.  I will take pictures and post them.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 27, 2020)

SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 30, 2020)

The dog chewed the picture transfer device so no pictures right now but the Portland meet was more that 50% of normal attendance.  One half of the people and no rain is better than an army of people swimming in the mud.  The county had no deaths on record and the events they hosted caused no jump in local cases.  The attendance was heavy on Whizzers and kid driven modern scooters.  It was a kid paradise because there was more room to run and less cars. We got to know the attendees better because conversation was condensed.  The same food was served as in the past.  Staying home was smart because it decreased anxiety and a lot was learned that will make next year's meet safer.  If this is the new normal then the only way we can experiment is by experience with reduced numbers.  Risk reduction is the key.  A huge thanks should go out to Ralph for the 50% word-of-mouth event. Today's rain thinned the dealers and buyers slightly.  I gave out many CABE and Whizzer T-shirts. 
Portland and other meets has the best collection of intelligent, helpful, funny, friendly people who ooze excitement.  I have been enriched by each person I met.  If you weren't there then you made the right choice for you because the event will be as good next year and living longer for your family is your most important job.  You have enough rust to last you for the year so keep rubbing.  I am going to bed.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 30, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> The dog chewed the picture transfer device so no pictures right now but the Portland meet was more that 50% of normal attendance. One half of the people and no rain is better than an army of people swimming in the mud. The county had no deaths on record and the events they hosted caused no jump in local cases. The attendance was heavy on Whizzers and kid driven modern scooters. It was a kid paradise because there was more room to run and less cars. We got to know the attendees better because conversation was condensed. The same food was served as in the past. Staying home was smart because it decreased anxiety and a lot was learned that will make next year's meet safer. If this is the new normal then the only way we can experiment is by experience with reduced numbers. Risk reduction is the key. A huge thanks should go out to Ralph for the 50% word-of-mouth event. Today's rain thinned the dealers and buyers slightly. I gave out many CABE and Whizzer T-shirts.
> Portland and other meets has the best collection of intelligent, helpful, funny, friendly people who ooze excitement. I have been enriched by each person I met. If you weren't there then you made the right choice for you because the event will be as good next year and living longer for your family is your most important job. You have enough rust to last you for the year so keep rubbing. I am going to bed.



I think its odd that people are already leaving and the meet only officially started today thru Saturday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (Jul 30, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> I think its odd that people are already leaving and the meet only officially started today thru Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I actually think I might have ran everyone off by talking to them about non bike related things. But if you come tomorrow Ken I'm setup next to Eric. 

Sean


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 30, 2020)

Cool see you then, how much is it to vend?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 31, 2020)

A farmer recently passed away and his car and farm equipment was parked at the fair grounds for an auction on Saturday.  Most was junk. I had to leave early for work but I delivered boxes of parts. The Whizzer hoist was a big hit. There wasn't a 
















































show area this year so our Whizzer area under a tent was popular. Lisa and Jerry of Memory Lane were set up.  She is saying "Hi" with her arms up.  Hundred of bikes were lined up but the back lane was empty.  Ralph's Whizzer Works was popular and the food court was almost complete.  The red Whizzer Sportsman was modified to give girls a ride.  Please post bike pictures for other members.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 31, 2020)

thank you for all those nice pictures ,  from bicycle larry


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 31, 2020)

THANKS FOR PICS.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 1, 2020)

ANY MORE PICS TO DAY


----------



## JOEL (Aug 2, 2020)

I didn't see you there Ed???


----------



## catfish (Aug 2, 2020)

JOEL said:


> I didn't see you there Ed???




I didn't make it.


----------

